# Transfat issue



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

I live in Suffolk County Long Island NY, where laws are soon to be passed, not to allow any transfat in restuarants or bakeries. 
Did I hear right?
I am saddened by this since butter will not be in baked goods. I am not in the industry but want to be at retirement with a tiny cafe with home baked goods.
My opinion is that if someone wants to treat themselves once in a while they should be able to get quality baked goods. 
I have to ask if restaurants will still be able to serve butter with bread. I also want to know if ice cream parlors will also be told to use low fat only ice cream. 
What will be used in place of butter?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Butter has no trans.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, Kuan. that's a great little chart. It certainly clears up any confusion people may have. I love _good _butter ...

Shel


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

In reality, butter does have a small amount to trans fat - just too little to require it to show up on the label. The important distinction is that it is a _natural_ trans fat.

The New York ban (along with one we have coming in parts of Washington State) only ban _artificial_ trans fats - hydrogenated of partially-hydrogenated oils.


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you one and all for this wonderful news!! I am not a pro by any means and have allot to learn. I am an avid home baker that has been told by several people outside the home that I should do something with what I do. This news clears up allot. I do love butter so much. My mother used to eat a tiny chip of it now and then, just as it is. She raised me on baking with butter and nothing else. My mother gave out a recipe for peanut butter cookies to someone and she gave us some. We thanked her and tried them. Even as a child I came to appreciate the difference between butter and margirine. The cookies given to us did not taste at all like my mother's. That stuck with me forever. I even use butter only when making pie crusts just like my mother did. 

Oh---one quick question for the butter pros. Is there a goat's dairy butter on the market? If so, how is it for baking? I can imagine it to be quite costly in the states but for special occasions I would be willing to try it.

Thanks again!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There certainly is, although I cannot tell you how it might be for baking. It is delicious - at least the product I've tried, which is Meyenberg Goat Milk Butter

It would be helpful if you provided your location as so many cooking products are local, and knowing where you're located may make it easier for people to help you.

Shel


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

"trans fats" are usually a vegetable oil "partially hydrogenated".

Luc_H could probably write a book on this.

I am all for the "trans-fat" ban even if it is just symbolic. There is no need for Crisco when we have other better options, tastier and healthier. Yes I worked as a line cook and fry cook, and deep fry oil that is durable saves $. Let the nameless fast food joints do that, not a good restaurant.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

And if the fast food joints have to comply, even better. I wouldn't feel proud at all serving food that is needlessly unhealthy.


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Agreed. 

The new Crisco states that's it's 'Trans Fat' free because it now contains fully hydrogenated oils rather than the partial variety. I understand that the 'no trans fat' statement is true since no trans fats remain when oils are fully hydrogenated. But, how long before we find out that fully hydrogenated fats are just as bad for us. Maybe we should just stop chemically altering our food and instead go with AndyG's 'better options'.

I feel better now! Stepping off my soap box...!

-Mary


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you Shel,
I am in Suffolk County Long Island, NY. The only direct source I can think of is a farm too far away. I guess I should really try a search on line to see if there are any stores that are not so far away.
I would imagine if the butter is a solid and not whipped product it may be good to use for baking. I am game to give it a try.


----------

